# What size steel beam to use for load bearing wall???



## brianmvp

Hey, i need advice on choosing the correct size steel beam. Please excuse my lack of knownledge (Im a carpenter, not builder), i have the way i want to do this in my head, just not 110% on it because of lack of experience

Ok, I am knocking a wall between a kitchen to a living room. The wall is carrying the the 9x2 Joist overhead, The wall is made of 4 inch block. I want to knock the wall clean through, the *opening is 3.5 metres* (12 feet approx). I was told to leave a *6 inch bearing* on the wall, is this correct.
Would appreciate also if you guys told me how you would approach this job. PS (A friend reckons a 8x4 steel steel beam would be ok.... but i am not so sure)
Thanks alot in advance


----------



## Framer53

Your friend might be right, but....
Hire an engeneer to look at and size it properly!!


----------



## ChrWright

brianmvp said:


> Hey, i need advice on choosing the correct size steel beam. Please excuse my lack of knownledge (Im a carpenter, not builder), i have the way i want to do this in my head, just not 110% on it because of lack of experience
> 
> Ok, I am knocking a wall between a kitchen to a living room. The wall is carrying the the 9x2 Joist overhead, The wall is made of 4 inch block. I want to knock the wall clean through, the *opening is 3.5 metres* (12 feet approx). I was told to leave a *6 inch bearing* on the wall, is this correct.
> Would appreciate also if you guys told me how you would approach this job. PS (A friend reckons a 8x4 steel steel beam would be ok.... but i am not so sure)
> Thanks alot in advance



No one can, or should, tell you how to address a structural issue sight unseen... What someone "reckons" can often get you into serious trouble. You've not even given enough info for an educated guess.

A good lumber yard will have someone who can tell you the specs for a given type of beam... lvl... glue lam... etc. But only a structural engineer can tell you exactly what to use for your actual existing conditions.


----------



## brianmvp

Sorry the joist are 9x2 approx 10ft long in each room. so it would be carrying say 22 joist or so. 
the floor above carrying 120 sq ft of 12mm softwood flooring,
the same amount of solid oak flooring on top of this.
A 10 ft stud wall made of 3x2 and 9mm plasterboard
2 beds and 1 wardrobe.
If some1 could give me a formula, 
I would give it a bash myself, (Its my own house so not to worried about being libel)


----------



## genecarp

http://http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/just-reminder-important-60787/


----------



## kevjob

Here in Denver when I pull a structural permit and there is no engineers letter they tell you to come back when he signed off on it. No guessing on beams and load points etc...


----------



## Leo G

A big'un


----------



## ChrWright

brianmvp said:


> Sorry the joist are 9x2 approx 10ft long in each room. so it would be carrying say 22 joist or so.
> the floor above carrying 120 sq ft of 12mm softwood flooring,
> the same amount of solid oak flooring on top of this.
> A 10 ft stud wall made of 3x2 and 9mm plasterboard
> 2 beds and 1 wardrobe.
> If some1 could give me a formula,
> I would give it a bash myself, (Its my own house so not to worried about being libel)


You are clearly not a carpenter and don't have the chops for what you're proposing. You need PROFESSIONAL help, ON SITE... and not a "best guess" or "reckoning". You're going to hurt someone with your "bashing"--either your own family, or more likely whomever you sell this spec to...


----------



## SelfContract

brianmvp said:


> Sorry the joist are 9x2 approx 10ft long in each room. so it would be carrying say 22 joist or so.
> the floor above carrying 120 sq ft of 12mm softwood flooring,
> the same amount of solid oak flooring on top of this.
> A 10 ft stud wall made of 3x2 and 9mm plasterboard
> 2 beds and 1 wardrobe.
> If some1 could give me a formula,
> I would give it a bash myself, (*Its my own house so not to worried about being libel*)


 
OP=HO??.. Now, let's da fun begins... OOps.. I meant... Da Bloody Monster Bash!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kevjob

brianmvp said:


> (Its my own house so not to worried about being libel)


The next guy might care if it falls down or is undersized.


----------



## brianmvp

ChrWright said:


> You are clearly not a carpenter and don't have the chops for what you're proposing. You need PROFESSIONAL help, ON SITE... and not a "best guess" or "reckoning". You're going to hurt someone with your "bashing"--either your own family, or more likely whomever you sell this spec to...


Here buddy, I AM a carpenter, I know exactly what im doing, and how im going to do it! 
I was just saying, dat I id give the formula a "bash" (attempt) if i got it. I want to make sure the floor above are structurally sound, if i can avoid paying an engineer to do a caluculation dat would only take 2 minutes.
So dont be coming on here patronising me pal, im just looking for some helpful advice


----------



## knucklehead

I don't think an 8x4 is big enough. I would go with at least an 8x18#
13' long that would be 234 lbs


----------



## knucklehead

Are you guys ignoring me?


----------



## A W Smith

*there are no magic formulas. there are potential errors of omission.*



brianmvp said:


> Sorry the joist are 9x2 approx 10ft long in each room. so it would be carrying say 22 joist or so.
> the floor above carrying 120 sq ft of 12mm softwood flooring,
> the same amount of solid oak flooring on top of this.
> A 10 ft stud wall made of 3x2 and 9mm plasterboard
> 2 beds and 1 wardrobe.
> If some1 could give me a formula,
> I would give it a bash myself, (Its my own house so not to worried about being libel)



Brian Brian Brian:no:

If you don't already know the pounds per lineal foot of beam including point loads that you are trying to carry, then you need an engineer. My ex father in law who was a retired staff engineer for the port authority of NY used to size my steel for me. why are you afraid to consult one? they don't bite. It could be a learning experience for you.


----------



## JumboJack

I would just be safe and go with a three giggawatt beam.Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Warren

brianmvp said:


> Here buddy, I AM a carpenter, I know exactly what im doing, and how im going to do it!
> I was just saying, dat I id give the formula a "bash" (attempt) if i got it. I want to make sure the floor above are structurally sound, if i can avoid paying an engineer to do a caluculation dat would only take 2 minutes.
> So dont be coming on here patronising me pal, im just looking for some helpful advice



Da formula might not be the only thing getting a "bash"

Carpenter here also. Do the math yourself to be sure or call an engineer. Why would you trust the math skills of people on the internet who will hold no liability?


----------



## Joasis

Enough. Closed.


----------

